# HELP!! RN# question



## SFcollection (Aug 20, 2014)

hi, I'm so confused and i need help understanding the requirements of RN #'s

for example:

If I purchase an Alstyle apparel T-Shirt with a tearaway tag, and relabel it with my own label do i have to put alstyles RN since they are the manufacturer?

I can't seem to figure this out… Thanks guys


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

IMO no......But many on this forum have come to a different conclusion......Phone the FTC and ask them....that is what I did to reach my conclusion.......

But why not get your own RN#.....There are free and then folks can find you in they want to buy more of your designs....


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

As Royce said, you can contact the FTC to get a direct answer from them. But my understanding is that when you remove the original manufacturer's label, you are responsible for the relabeling of the garment as per the FTC guidelines. This means affixing a new label with the required info, including your RN Number or Full Corporate Name.


----------

